# loja de conveniência



## Carolao

qual é o significado de "loja de conveniência"? Obrigado


----------



## Mangato

Acredito que é o equivalente a franquicia


----------



## Juventude

Hola
Acá en Brasil se dice "loja de conveniência" para aquellas tiendas que venden bizcochos, maicitos, revistas, helados, cigarrillos, caramelos etc. en las estaciones de servicio (gasolineras). Ej:

Redes


----------



## Juventude

Redes                         Marca
Hungry Tiger                Esso
Am-Pm                        Ipiranga
7 eleven 
etc.etc.

Disculpa por los 2 posts!!!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Olá Carolao

loja de conveniencia deve ser traduçao de "conveniency store", sao aquelas lojas que estao abertas fora de horas e vendem comibebes e outras coisinhas...

em Espanha sao as lojas dos chineses e/ou os open-(nao vamos fazer publicidade gratuita)


----------



## Carolao

Obrigado a tudos. Ja entendí o sinificado, o problema é  a palavra, mais eu entendí


----------



## Paraguayan

Mas, qual é a traduçao ao espanhol? ou naum tem?


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Paraguayan said:


> Mas, qual é a traduçao ao espanhol? ou naum tem?


Em Espanha, quanto eu sei, nao tem traduçao exacta. A gente faz referência às que pertencem a um grande grupo comercial (cujo nome nao voi referir), ou às mais, da comunidade chinesa, aonde vende-se quase de tudo e estao abertas até muito mais tarde do que as lojas tradicionais.

Cumprimentos

MA


----------



## Tomby

Paraguayan said:


> Mas, qual é a traduçao ao espanhol? ou naum tem?


Eu diria que não tem.
No princípio devo dizer que em Espanha este tipo de lojas são chamadas "_franquicias_". Segundo as vendas podem ser chamadas de várias maneiras:
- _drugstore_ (vendem de tudo, excepto produtos de farmácia)
- _fast food_ (comida pronta para comer, pizzas, hamburguesas, etc.)
- _mini-market_ (vendem produtos básicos para alimentação
- _tiendas de "todo a 100"_ (trata-se de lojas que antes da adopção do euro como moeda oficial em Espanha todos os produtos tinham preço único: 100 pesetas)
- _tiendas de "los chinos"_ (trata-se de lojas cujos donos e empregados são chineses e vendem produtos "Made in China").
- etc.
É habitual dizer o nome próprio destas lojas: "Burger King" (_fast food_), "De paso" (lojas que vendem os produtos nos postos de gasolina, estações de comboios, de autocarros, etc.), etc.
Link (click)

Cumprimentos!


----------



## ceballos

Não concordo com o das "franquicias" porque normalmente estas não costumam sê-lo e porque uma "franquicia" tem umas características próprias que não têm a ver com os horários de apertura e encerramento. Acho que não tem tradução em espanhol, se calhar eu diria "un 24 horas" mas concordo com Miguel Antonio em que se diz directamente o nome da loja.


----------



## Tomby

Tanto o Mangato como eu concordamos com "franquicia" e o texto do link que eu inseri na minha resposta começa dizendo: "_A Esso, através da sua Divisão de Lojas e Franquias, trouxe o conceito de loja de conveniência para os postos da rede Esso no Brasil no final da década de 80, com a inauguração da primeira loja...._"
Por exemplo os "opencor" são uma franquia do ECI (escrevo só as iniciais) com horário de vendas de 18 horas diárias os 365 dias do ano.
Para além disso lembre-se que eu também disse "_É habitual dizer o nome próprio destas lojas..._" e iniciei a resposta dizendo que, a meu ver, não existe tradução: "_Eu diria que não tem_".
Desejo que tenha um bom dia.
Bem-haja!
TT.


----------



## Naticruz

Carolao said:


> qual é o significado de "loja de conveniência"? Obrigado


Mira  aquí
Será que su nombre es eso?
Mejores saludos


----------



## ceballos

A Esso tem uma Divisão de Lojas e Franquicias mas isso não significa que todas as lojas de conveniência sejam uma franquicia. 
Há muitas lojas de roupa e de alimentação que funcionam com este tipo de  relação contractual (vid. _es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrato_de_Franquicia_), mas não se pode dizer que loja de conveniência e franquicia sejam sinônimos.
O termo franquicia abrange muito mais, e não necessariamente tem de estar aberto como mínimo 18 horas nem 365 dias ao ano, simplesmente é uma estratégia de expansão dalgumas empresas.
Um abraço


----------



## MOC

Uma coisa, lojas de chineses e lojas dos trezentos (tudo a 300), também existem por cá, mas essas não são lojas de conveniência. As lojas de conveniência (pelo menos como são chamadas em geral) são as que aparecem nas estações de serviço como explicou Juventude acima.


----------



## Paraguayan

MOC said:


> Uma coisa, lojas de chineses e lojas dos trezentos (tudo a 300), também existem por cá, mas essas não são lojas de conveniência. As lojas de conveniência (pelo menos como são chamadas em geral) são as que aparecem nas estações de serviço como explicou Juventude acima.



exatamente, só que em espanhol naum tem palavra....**

depende das estações de serviço ESSO tem ESSO SHOP, PETROBRAS tem SPACIO 1 e assim (aqui no Paraguay)

con respecto a las franquicias, no creo que sea un sinónimo, las franquicias son algo más amplio, por ejemplo: McDonald

más sobre franquicias http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franquicia

** já achei "lojas de conveniência" = *tiendas de conveniencia* (ES) eu nunca usei este termo em espanhol


----------



## Dr. House

Também concorco que Loja de Conveniência é uma coisa e franquia é outra. Loja de Conveniência, leva este nome, no Brasil, porque fica aberta além do horário habitual das outras lojas e vende principalmente comidas e bebidas. Então, é conveniente ir em uma dessas lojas quando estamos sem comida em casa, por exemplo, e nos esquecemos de fazer compras no horário comercial.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

En mi país todo el mundo las conoce como "tiendas de conveniencia" con el mismo significado que tienen en Brasil.


----------



## caipirinha

En España se dice "TIENDAS DE CONVENIENCIA". Basta ver en las gasolineras.... Estas tiendas, en su mayoría, están agrupadas en Cadenas y pueden o no ser franquicias.
Las tiendas de chinos o de 1€ son tiendas al por menor, pero no son dichas de conveniencia.
Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

Me gustaría que algún español confirmase si en España se conoce a este tipo de comercios como "*tiendas de conveniencia*". Francamente yo nunca lo he oído por aquí. Tal vez en los países de habla hispana de América si utilicen dicha expresión.

Por otra parte, quiero decir que "tiendas de conveniencia" y "franquicias" son cosas distintas, es posible que se haya prestado a confusión en alguna respuesta mía. Si es así, lo siento.
No obstante me reafirmo que la gente suele referirse a este tipo de tiendas como "franquicias", aunque con la verdad por delante, no es del todo habitual. La tendencia aquí es que la gente se refiera a estos comercios por su propio nombre, por ejemplo, "_nos vemos en el opencor de la calle X_", "_me voy al drugstore X_", etc.
Repito sólo me he referido a España.

¡Un saludo para todos! 
Y buen fin de semana. TT.


----------



## beut

De acuerdo con Tombatossals. En España no se usa ese término "tienda de conveniencia". Tenemos en España el defecto de "traer" muchos términos ingleses pero no en este caso. Creo que la "tienda de conveniencia" es aquella en la que entras y sales siempre con algo porque venden todo tipo de objetos y productos de poco precio pero que "conviene" tenerla cerca para emergencia. Sería como un Opencor (pero de menos lujo). No existe el término en Español


----------



## yzra

Me parece que en México el equivalente serían las tiendas "Tiendas de Abarrotes" pero no son 24 horas.
En España serían los colmados si no me equivoco, tiendas de ultramarinos.
Se venden alimenticios frescos y  a "granel", al peso, comida enlatada o envasada.
Eso es lo q entiendo por Loja de conveniencia, espero q sirva


----------



## Sire86

Tiendas de 24 horas (Por que estan abiertas todo el día) no sé, es mi propuesta.  Las tiendas que venden toda clase de comidas y demás se llaman de ultramarinos pero no permanecen abiertas todo el día.


----------



## Mangato

Dudo de la intencionalidad de que la "conveniencia" se refiera al interés del cliente, sino la oportunidad que ofrecen otros negocios para la instalación y oferta de servicios complementarios. En mi reciente estancia en Portugal observé que en las áreas de servicio de las estaciones de servicio de autopista había invariablemente una _loja de conveniencia_ de una cadena comercial asociada, aprovechando las sinergias propias. Paras para repostar y de paso compras lo que no necesitas, o te detienes para comer y aprovechas para repostar carburante. (En España igualmente existen estas tiendas, pero aparentemente están bajo la administración del concesionario de la gasolinera). Entiendo que a falta de otro término, podría entenderse como establecimiente asociado. Las tiendas de los aeropuertos, son las lojas de coveniencia.


----------



## coquis14

Yo perdi el hilo de lo que es realmente este tipo de "loja" pero si hablan de los locales que venden comestibles y otras cosas en las estaciones nafta ,gasolineras,etc. Acá las llamamos *autoservicio*.
Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

coquis14 said:


> Yo perdi el hilo de lo que es realmente ete tipo de "loja" pero si hablan de los locales que venden comestibles y otras cosas en las estaciones nafta ,gasolineras,etc. Acá las llamamos *autoservicio*.
> Saludos



Hola:
En Uruguay el nombre más común también es ese. Algunos hablan de "el 24 horas" ya que esos autoservicios, en las estaciones de combustible, suelen estar abiertos de corrido, y de esa característica nació el nombre.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Gaio

Dr. House said:


> Também concorco que Loja de Conveniência é uma coisa e franquia é outra. Loja de Conveniência, leva este nome, no Brasil, porque fica aberta além do horário habitual das outras lojas e vende principalmente comidas e bebidas. Então, é conveniente ir em uma dessas lojas quando estamos sem comida em casa, por exemplo, e nos esquecemos de fazer compras no horário comercial.


 
Disculpen todos, pero creo que la polemica respecto a la traducción al español de "Lojas de Conveniência" aun no esta ni medianamente resuelta  porque investigando lo que era un "sedex" en el site de correos de Brasil me he encontrado com una seccion: Productos de conveniência" y me ha chafado todo cuanto he leido hasta ahora.


----------



## Carfer

Gaio said:


> Disculpen todos, pero creo que la polemica respecto a la traducción al español de "Lojas de Conveniência" aun no esta ni medianamente resuelta porque investigando lo que era un "sedex" en el site de correos de Brasil me he encontrado com una seccion: Productos de conveniência" y me ha chafado todo cuanto he leido hasta ahora.


 
Uma coisa são _'produtos de conveniência'_, que podem ser vendidos em estabelecimentos normais, como as estações dos correios, outra as _'lojas de conveniência',_ que são as que estão abertas para além dos horários normais do restante comércio e que se encontram nalgumas cidades e, quase universalmente, nas bombas de gasolina. Eu diria que o que caracteriza a loja de conveniência é o horário alargado, que permite às pessoas comprarem produtos de primeira necessidade (e outros não tanto, como bebidas alcoólicas) fora de horas e não o regime de exploração, como o '_franchising'_. Os produtos de conveniência que encontrou no site dos Correios do Brasil são produtos destinados a facilitar a vida do cliente (pré-franquiados, embalagens) ou complementares da actividade postal (cartões, produtos da marca 'Via Postal'). Se entrar numa estação de correios portugueses, então ainda encontrará um lote mais alargado de produtos de conveniência (livros, CDs, material de escritório, cartões de telemóvel das diferentes operadoras, etc). Mas as estações dos Correios não são lojas de conveniência. Têm um horário normal, nalguns casos até mais curto do que o restante comércio. Vendem é produtos de conveniência.


----------



## alimacsaid

Na Argentina se diz "quiosco" e normalmente são 24 horas.


----------



## amarave

Pienso que depende del país o de la región, en mi ciudad natal decimos simplemente tiendita, miscelanea o supermercadito, los de las gasolineras son supermercaditos que abren hasta tarde


----------



## CRISTIAN ABEL

"MULTIRUBRO"


----------



## Ari RT

Vou com Carfer: a conveniência está na possibilidade de comprar em horário não-comercial. Independentemente do nome que se lhe dê, o mais parecido que encontrei na Espanha foram as tiendas localizadas nos postos de combustível e os "chinos". Mesmo os chinos trabalham até determinado horário, dificilmente 24h.
As lojas de postos de gasolina associam-se a esse comércio por segurança e, frequentemente, são franquias. Mas não é isso que as caracteriza como "lojas de conveniência". Há nos aeroportos lojas que funcionam 24h, mas não é costume dar-lhes esse nome. Levam o nome da marca, apenas. Até porque, ao estar longe das cidades, não são "convenientes".

Creio que a dúvida se resolva com a seguinte pergunta: estando na Espanha e precisando de um sanduíche, um envelope de preservativos ou um par de pilhas AAA, às duas horas da madrugada, onde procurar? Minha resposta seria: en la gasolinera más cercana.


----------

